# Which is busier...President's Week or the last week in March?



## 3kids4me (Apr 5, 2008)

So what do you think?  Which would be a less crowded time at Disney?  (Or does it depend on when Easter is?)

Thanks!!


----------



## charford (Apr 5, 2008)

According to this site Disney crowds, the crowds are about equal. Many schools, not in the Northeast, have spring break somewhere between the third week of March and the third week of April. One thing that I've noticed in recent years is the number of Europeans at WDW as well. They tend to get quite a lot of vacation time in the Easter time period. 

We went last year for the third week of January - theoretically, very low season. It was not what I would call crowded, but the waits could be quite long for some of the rides.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 8, 2008)

Usually they are about equal, the big difference would be if Easter fell into that March time period.

The Slowest times are January and September. Then May, October and first two weeks of November. The parks are slow in early Decmber, but DVC is packed during those weeks.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 8, 2008)

I think they were all in Aruba this past President's Week


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 8, 2008)

We paid for a membership to www.touringplans.com to check crowd levels all year long.  The membership replaces the book we used to purchase every year for that same purpose: "The Unofficial Guide to Disneyworld," by Bob Sehlinger.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 8, 2008)

*Presidents week not that bad*

We went this year during Presidents week and it was really not that bad.  We went to 3 Disney Parks and Sea World for 2 days.  I did make prior reservations for all of our dining - but overall it was not all that bad.  Plus the weather was beautiful!


----------



## geekette (Apr 8, 2008)

Not everyone gets Presidents' Week off.  I had never known such a thing existed!  I was shocked that Pres DAY became A Weeklong Holiday for some!

I would go during "Presidents' Week" but not Presidents' Day.


----------

